# Piecing together hardware for REW setup. Need advice!!



## AutoDelphi (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello All, 

I am in the process of setting up the hardware I need to EQ my room with REW. I have put together a list of Pre amps that are listed on my local classifieds. Please let me know which ones will work and what ones you would recommend. 

Thank you for your help

1. Behringer XENYX 502 Microphone Mixer
2. Behringer Xenyx 302USB 
3. Behringer XENYX 802 mixer


Thank you


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

AutoDelphi said:


> I am in the process of setting up the hardware I need to EQ my room with REW. ... Please let me know which ones ... you would recommend.


- MiniDSP 2x4
- 2Way Advanced Plug-in
- UMIK-1 mic


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

eljay said:


> - MiniDSP 2x4
> - 2Way Advanced Plug-in
> - UMIK-1 mic


But get the UMIK-1 from Cross Spectrum to get the extra calibration files (sadly sold out at present). Well worth the wait and extra $.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

You'll also need an SPL meter. There are many models to choose from if you google it, but the Radio Shack meter is the most popular here. Below is a link to just some of the possibilities:
http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Aspl%20meter

You'll also need cables and adapters. In fact, there's an excellent tutorial page here on this website.


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

BlueRockinLou said:


> You'll also need an SPL meter. There are many models to choose from if you google it, but the Radio Shack meter is the most popular here. Below is a link to just some of the possibilities:
> http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Aspl%20meter
> 
> You'll also need cables and adapters. In fact, there's an excellent tutorial page here on this website.


The UMIK can be used in the SPL Meter role via REW if you either use the supplied cal file from MiniDSP or add the Sensitivity Data line from that file to the top of the Cross Spectrum supplied cal. files.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Thank you for the tip! Goes to show you learn something new and useful every day here at the 'shack from valued members.


----------

